# Towing New Un-registrated Trailer



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

I will be picking up a brand new Outback and towing it home across a couple of states. Has anybody had trouble with state troopers about registration? There will not be a plate on the trailer but I will have the pink slip.

I was going to register the trailer in my home state before picking up the trailer, but the DMV require the trailer to be phyically there in order to vertify the VIN against the pink slip.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

As long as you have the pink slip and bill of sale you'll be fine, you might get stopped for no tags but you have the required paperwork. Isn't the dealer required to give you a temp paper plate until it's registered, that's the way it is out here in CO?

Bill.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Yes, you should get a temp tag for it, just to save the hassle. They may charge you $10 for it.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

They should give you a temp tag and place it in the rear window for the trip home.

Leon


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's a good question, BaseCamp.

I believe - in Oregon, at least - you have to have at least a temporary registartion on the vehicle. Obviously, that would need to be issued from your home state. They must have some way of doing this, maybe you were talking to the wrong person at DMV (That would be a first!







).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

I just bought mine in TN and TN does not issue temp tags for travel trailers (per the dealership). This might vary state by state.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I believe the temp tag would be issued in the state of the purchace, not his home state.

So what kind of Outback are you getting?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Don't know what state you are in, or where you are buying the trailer, but most states will not permit the trailer to leave without some kind of tag.

I bought my trailer in NJ, and it had a 30 day temp. Jersey registration, with a paper tag. If the dealer is not being helpful, check with the DMV of the state you are buying in. If you are stopped by the police, you are technically operating an unregistered vehicle, even if it is a trailer, and some states require impound until it is registered.

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> I believe the temp tag would be issued in the state of the purchace, not his home state.


I may be (probably am) wrong on this, but it is my understanding that a temporary permit is a stop-gap measure to be used while the actual registartion is being processed through the states DMV system, and is tied to that final registration. In that case, it would have to come from the state that the TT will be ultimately registered in.

Or are there more than one type of temporary permit?

As I said, I am guessing on this one, as I have not encountered this situation myself.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I purchased my TT in Florida and pulled it back to Alabama. The dealership told me they would issue me a temp Florida tag, 30 day tag, so I could pull it back to Alabama and them my home state would do the final registration. Like others have said it might be different in other states.

Leon


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Same as everyone else, the dealer should give you a temporary tag. I live in NY and purchased in NJ and received a paper temporary. I even went camping with the temporary the first weekend, before I got the permanent plates in the mail.

They tape the paper to a side window, written out in magic marker. I towed home 2 hours and did not have any problem, nor the first weekend when I camped 1 1/2 hours north from home.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Only the very worst of law enforcement officers would give you any trouble after being presented with the purchase contract and especially the pink. It's likely a non-issue.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Last thought is make sure you at least add the TT to your auto insurance policy for the drive home. After it's home you can shop around with all the different options for insurance.

Bill.


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Just make a "home-made" sign that fits in the license plate space that reads "Just Purchased"

This worked for me when I bought my pop-up years ago and had to pull it through NC and into VA with no "legal" plates. It's best to NOT get stopped. Getting back on the highway with a 7000# trailer in tow in rush-hour traffic is NOT fun.

Sidewinder


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If it is a used trailer...the old tags/plate will work.

Anything new will have a temp tag. No cop or state boarder inspector is going to stop you because you have a new temp/new plate. They see it all the time.

Enjoy the new Outback!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You show the dealer proof of ins and they will put a temp on. On one of mine the temp was taped to the inside of a side window and the Outback was in the rear but you still could hardly see it. I pulled my pop up all summer with out a plate cause I lost it and no one noticed anyway.

John


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have never heard of a dealer not issuing a temp tag on any type of vehicle purchase. In Delaware the dealer would issue you a temp tag that is good for 60 days, if you were out of state then you would have to get the title and tag work done before the temp ran out, if you are titling and tagging the vehicle in Delaware then the dealer HAS to do the title work if he issues you a temp. tag.

Gary


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

If you are towing a trailer and do not have any type of tags you are more likely going to get pulled over becuause the Trooper is looking for a stolen trailer or to warn youthat your tags have been stolen. .

Tell your dealer that you need some sort of temporary tag =-- even if it just says "TAGS APPLIED FOR" that way the trooper knows that its not stolen or that someone didn't still your tags....

Make sure though that your insurance card has the VIN number on it -- (if your insurance company does that) ....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes the dealer should issue a temp tag that will be placed in the back window
Then you will have to take care of the Title and tags in your own state

Don


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

In CA the "temporary tag" they issue is just a form that you tape to a window of the vehicle. For cars it's usually the passenger side of the front window. For our Outback they put it on one of the windows on the left bunk. There is also usually some kind of dealer advertising plastic type plate in place of the regular license plate. Around here when you see the dealer advertising plate you just assume it's a new vehicle and they haven't gotten their real plate from the ever efficient DMV. I don't recall if there was was a time limit on the temporary tag, I doubt it though because then the DMV would actaully be expected to get you the plates in a timely manner. If you went out of state you might be slightly more likely to get stopped but even if you did you have a legally valid registration so there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm not sure what state you are in but, I know in Virginia you can go to the DMV website and pay for a temporary tag that is good for bringing into the state a vehicle or TT you just purchased. You can buy it online and print it at the same time. No need to wait in lines.

I hope this helps you

Mike


----------



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

Thank-you all,

I'll check with the dealer on the temp tag. Our DMV require you to pull the trailer into the DMV inspection office to confirm the VIN against the registration number. So, I have to do that after I get it across two state lines.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BaseCamp said:


> Thank-you all,
> 
> I'll check with the dealer on the temp tag. Our DMV require you to pull the trailer into the DMV inspection office to confirm the VIN against the registration number. So, I have to do that after I get it across two state lines.
> [snapback]88553[/snapback]​


Oregon requires this on used trailers as well. As luck would have it, they allow police to do this inspection, so my sister helped me out on that one.

See if you can do something like that. Know any cops?


----------



## rabbit25 (Nov 26, 2005)

BaseCamp said:


> I will be picking up a brand new Outback and towing it home across a couple of states. Has anybody had trouble with state troopers about registration? There will not be a plate on the trailer but I will have the pink slip.
> 
> I was going to register the trailer in my home state before picking up the trailer, but the DMV require the trailer to be phyically there in order to vertify the VIN against the pink slip.
> [snapback]88346[/snapback]​


Base Camp,
Not knowing what state you purchased in might make a difference, but here's my 2cents worth. As a retired NJ Trooper (31 yrs.) I have had some experience. I take exception to the post that only "lowest of lawenforcement" would give you a problem. Having the "pink slip", or title, is very different than having it registered.
Imagine the implications if your trailer comes loose from the TV, and a serious accident occurs. The first thing you get hit with is pulling an unregistered trailer. Then the insurance company will get involved? The Troopers are doing their jobs by pulling over a trailer w/o any plates, whether or not you get a "ticket" is up to them. In NJ you would probably be stopped, an not allowed to continue towing an "unregistered" trailer. If the Trooper/Police Officer allowed you to continue and an accident occured, not only would you have problems, but so would the Trooper for allowing an unregistered trailer to be towed after he became aware of it. I would personaly not take the chance. for all its worth.
Rabbit


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

you said what I was thinking rabbit25. I'm not a cop, but my father was for over 30 years, and I took a bit of exception to that.

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Good points, Rabbit25!

Hopefully the dealer will have all the correct information Base Camp is going to need in his specific situation. We don't need to see any Outbackers on 'Cops' or 'Americas Most Wanted'!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

How did the trailer get from Keystone to the dealer with out a temp tag??? Much a do about nothing.
Don't worry about it. As someone said keep you sales paperwork handy.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Well said Rabbit25, its not as if he lost a plate...it would be a unregistered vehicle.

The person who transported the trailer from the factory to the dealer carries a dealer plate and removes it when he delivers the trailer.

No dealer is going to sell a trailer and not put a temp on.

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> .gif How did the trailer get from Keystone to the dealer with out a temp tag???


Most likely with a "Transporter" tag from the factory. These are usually like a dealer tag, not assigned to any vehicle individually, but assigned to the transporting agency, or the factory. There is usually a good deal of insurance coverage or Bond required for these, and allow any vehilce to be transported by the assigned agency from one point to another. Look at mobile homes and pieces of modular houses going down the road. These aren't even vehilces, but I bet they have a license plate...

The vehicle and traffic laws vary from state to state. When I lived in FL, if you lost your tag, you just made a paper one, with the same number, and lost tag on it, and the cops left you alone. If I tried that anywhere in the northeast, I'd be stopped before I got around the corner.

Tim


----------



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

Thank-you all.

I emailed the Oregon DMV with the question and they said I can just being in the ownership papers and get it registered without the trailer. Evidently, the VIN check is just for used RVs as someone had posted earlier. It didn't come across that way from my reading of their website, but live and learn.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BaseCamp said:


> Thank-you all.
> 
> I emailed the Oregon DMV with the question and they said I can just being in the ownership papers and get it registered without the trailer. Evidently, the VIN check is just for used RVs as someone had posted earlier. It didn't come across that way from my reading of their website, but live and learn.
> [snapback]94311[/snapback]​


Another Oregon Outbacker!!

Any chance you can join us for the Spring Rally? See my sig for details.


----------



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

[/quote]Another Oregon Outbacker!!

Any chance you can join us for the Spring Rally? See my sig for details.
[snapback]94314[/snapback]​[/quote]

Won't have the Outback in time for the Spring Rally. Maybe the Fall Rally once the date is set.

I noticed from your website that your family have not been to Silver Falls. Wonderful CG east of Salem. Been camping there each of the last 6 years years.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

BaseCamp said:


> Won't have the Outback in time for the Spring Rally. Maybe the Fall Rally once the date is set.[snapback]94838[/snapback]​


Doesn't matter. Come anyway!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BaseCamp said:


> Another Oregon Outbacker!!
> 
> Won't have the Outback in time for the Spring Rally. Maybe the Fall Rally once the date is set.
> 
> ...


You're right, I've never been there, but I have heard good things about it.

Like Larrytheoutback said...you don't have to have the Outback to join us for the Spring Rally, we'll let you slide this time. Please join us, you and your family will have a great time and you can get a TON of ideas on how to mod your Outback.


----------

